# Seat colours - Aussie GTO



## Aus Goat (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi 
i am just about to swap out my old 1968 GTO seats for a new set of GTO seats ( both front and back ) .
Can someone post up some interior colours of the new GTO's come in.
Yes we have them here but the interiors are too bloody expensive and rare. So buy in US and ship them back its cheaper and easier.
Car is Impluse blue anyway so what was the colour match for this car - black / red / blue interior ?
any light colours like white ?

Craig


----------

